# Good GSD Kid Books?



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm going to ask this question without searching for the answer first, so I apologize if it's already been covered! I am looking for baby/kids books about GSDs, or maybe just a book about different types of working dogs. Something super simple, and the younger the audience, the better. Any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Preschool Education Library : Book Reviews > Aero and Officer Mike: Police Partners


----------

